# So who's excited for the iPhone 6?



## Rick Gualtieri

iPhone 5 user here and while it's still snappy and keeps chugging along, I'm looking forward to the 6.  Finally going to upgrade myself beyond the 16gb model too as that amount of storage is finally starting to feel cramped even for a relatively modest app user / picture taker / music listener like me.

Interestingly enough, the part I'm looking forward to least is what all the leaks are touting: the possible bigger screen. I'm 6'1", so I'm not a small guy, yet I like the current 4" screen. It's good for one-handed use.  I have a 5" Android phone from my day job and quite frankly find it to be a lot less comfortable.

Oh well, to each their own.  Regardless, I'm still looking forward to the bump in speed and whatever camera upgrades they're making.  Fingers crossed for better battery life too.

Anyone else?


----------



## Rasputina

I am, I'm still using iPhone 4. I'm hoping it's not much bigger in size but I want a much better camera. I won't switch to the Fire phone, but I'm jealous of the 13mp camera it has.


----------



## mooshie78

I'm on the S upgrade cycle since my first iPhone was a 4S and currently have a 5S.  So I'll likely be looking forward to a 6S next fall.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

So I'm pretty much digging what Apple announced yesterday. I'd been considering upgrading to a 32gb model this year as 16gb has been getting a bit crowded, but due to changes in how Apple is doing things I think I'll be going for 64gb instead. 

What's everyone else's thoughts?


----------



## Rasputina

I was really hoping the camera would be more than 8mp. Other than that though, I'm kind of liking what I see. I've had my current phone for 4 years now, the longest I've had an iphone without upgrading. I still have the original ipad too and was planning on upgrading it to a ipad mini but now I think I'll just get the 6 Plus and not bother getting a mini. I've been waiting for IOS8 before upgrading any of my devices.


----------



## Toby

Rick, what did you mean by Apple doing changes & your increasing from 32GB to 64GB?
My IPhone 5 is still working, so I'm not upgrading. If I were, I'd loved to get the largest size.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

Toby said:


> Rick, what did you mean by Apple doing changes & your increasing from 32GB to 64GB?
> My IPhone 5 is still working, so I'm not upgrading. If I were, I'd loved to get the largest size.


Apple increased the largest size capacity to 128gb. In doing so they upped the mid range phone from 32 to 64 and eliminated the 32gb option.


----------



## Toby

Sounds great! Wish I were upgrading my phone, but I'll keep telling myself that I can wait.


----------



## gdae23

I have the 4S, so definitely time to upgrade! I'm waiting to decide on which model until I can try them in the store. If I feel I can use the 6+ comfortably as a phone I'll get that one, since I like the larger screen for other things. If it feels too large, though, I'll just go with the smaller one.


----------



## Chad Winters

I'm on the fence I have a 5 now but the cost on these is so high even with contracts that I'm considering switch to an android phone like a Nexus


----------



## luvmykindle3

I'm undecided on which phone. I originally thought I wanted the 6+ but that's about the size of the galaxy note and that is pretty big. I find I like being able to hold phone and text with one hand, on the note I can't . I do like the watch, although it is a little pricey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdae23

> there have been numerous reports of customers ordering each of the new iPhone sizes intending to return the one they don't want.


Just saw this statement on iLounge. It never even occurred to me to do that! (and I'm not planning to do it, either. I'll just wait until I can check out the phones in the Apple store and then just buy one, in the store if they have it at that point, or online. (Admittedly, I have an Apple store a few blocks from my home, so this is an easy option for me. )


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

gdae23 said:


> Just saw this statement on iLounge. It never even occurred to me to do that! (and I'm not planning to do it, either. I'll just wait until I can check out the phones in the Apple store and then just buy one, in the store if they have it at that point, or online. (Admittedly, I have an Apple store a few blocks from my home, so this is an easy option for me. )


Same here. Not only does it strike me as uncool to do as it ties up inventory for others who want it, but it's a pain as well...why would I want to charge that much to my card then have to go through the trouble of shipping it back and waiting for a refund?

Sounds easier to just drive to the Apple store, play with them, then wait my turn to get the one I want.


----------



## Meemo

Rick Gualtieri said:


> Same here. Not only does it strike me as uncool to do as it ties up inventory for others who want it, but it's a pain as well...why would I want to charge that much to my card then have to go through the trouble of shipping it back and waiting for a refund?
> 
> Sounds easier to just drive to the Apple store, play with them, then wait my turn to get the one I want.


Well, that's easy if you don't live 4 hours from the nearest Apple store like we do - or even farther, as lots of other folks do. Having said that, DH only ordered one, the 6. He went to the AT&T store and held a Samsung phone that was about the same size as the 6+ and said it just felt too much like a phablet. (Or as DD said - it's like holding a PopTart up to your ear...) Then again, our other DD & her husband each have a 6+ ordered.

Of course the same principle could apply - wait and go to your local cell provider once they show up in the store.

Me, I'll inherit DH's 5S when his 6 gets here in October, and that's fine with me. And because he changed our plan and will be paying for the phone in installments on our monthly bill, we're actually going to be saving money on that monthly bill, even with the charge for the phone included. Kinda weird, but good weird.


----------



## ayuryogini

I'm excited about the iPhone 6; I don't think I'll get the giant one though, and I''m not preordering, but I am due for an update, and I can pass my 5 on to my daughter. 
I'm REALLY excited about the new watch coming out in 2015!


----------



## Chad Grills

I'm pumped for the i6. First upgrade for me since getting the i4 awhile ago. 

I'm also switching from At&t to a joint Verizon account with my wife. We're both going from the i4 to the i6, so should be interesting. I'm debating about getting the i6 Plus b/c of the optical image stabilization with the camera. I'm starting to shoot way more video via my phone... so maybe it will make sense?

It looks like both phones have the camera image stabilizer or what Apple calls, "Cinematic Video Stabilization" so maybe upgrading to the i6 Plus is necessary...

Anyone hell bent on upgrading to the i6 Plus? Or is everyone sticking with just the regular i6?


----------



## Meemo

drchimrichalds said:


> I am so excited! Already pre ordered my iPhone 6 and cant wait to play that Vain game they showcased.
> 
> Side note, if you need a good case and don't wanna spend an arm and a leg I found this promo for a high end case at $1. Its from BoxWave of which I had a case for my Galaxy S3 by them forever. Check out this link and hope this helps!
> 
> http://www.boxwave.com/promotions/iphone-6-launch-offer/
> 
> Enjoy your iPhone 6 everyone!
> 
> -Chim Richalds


Thanks for the heads up on that case - I passed it on to DD, as it looks like exactly what she wants for her new iPhone 6!


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

Chad Grills said:


> Anyone hell bent on upgrading to the i6 Plus? Or is everyone sticking with just the regular i6?


Just going with the 6 here. A friend has a Galaxy Note that I've spent time with and I just find it to be too large for what I want. I am upgrading both myself and my wife to 64gb. Both are scheduled to arrive tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## Toby

The 6 plus looks so good, although it will likely need tweeks, I am now thinking of getting this instead of the 3rd generation mini at the moment. I'll see as I had planned to get the mini. I'll wait until T-Mobile gets the iPhones. I want the watch.


----------



## Leslie

I didn't think I needed an iPhone 6 but I find myself reading all the reviews. I am in line for an upgrade on our family account. I should take advantage of my standing at the top of the line, right?  

L


----------



## Tia K

mooshie78 said:


> I'm on the S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upgrade cycle since my first iPhone was a 4S and currently have a 5S. So I'll likely be looking forward to a 6S next fall.


i don't see the need to upgarde anymore. i'm not sure why they sold out. i think 5S looks and feels alot better in hand than 6s. 6plus is a joke. you would need a big pocket plus


----------



## luvmykindle3

I saw both phones today in an AT&T store. I thought I wanted the plus, but I actually liked the feel of the 6 in my hand better. It's bigger than the 5s, but still fits in one hand. I had a hard time holding the plus and trying to text or type with one hand. It's about the size of the note3. Nice phones. Hard decision! But since there are none in stores here, I have time to decide.


----------



## Jane917

I am due for a new phone from Verizon and they will take in my 4S for an upgrade to a 6S. I guess I cannot go wrong. I was going to pass my 4S to my husband, and pay the $200 for the 6S, but he is happy with his flip phone. Now that I am an Apple addict, I love the syncing between my phone, iPad mini, and MacbookPro.


----------



## Jeh

I have the 5 and am eligible for an upgrade in Oct (oct 11). I have really liked the iphone and tied in with my Ipad 2 they have been very nice devices. the syncing between the two and my iCloud dash on my desktop/laptops has worked very well.

The only thing I missed in the 5 is the screen size. My prior phone was an HTC HD7 and it was a 4.3 inch screen and I missed the extra space. Between the 2 I'm still up in the air over them. The 6+ seems too big but the 6 just looks longer than the 5 and what I miss is the width.

I have big hands so using the phone doesn't seem like it will be an issue as the current 5 even in landscape its hard to type without constantly hitting the space bar instead of the bottom row. Also Im not into the skinny jeans so my pants have actual front pockets but with an Otterbox to add to the size the 6+ might be too big.

I received an email today from Apple and my old 5 is worth $205 in trade towards a new phone so that kind of made up my mind as far an upgrade goes. So it looks like a 6 will be free or only $100 for a 6+  Ive had no issue with 16gb as I don't store a lot of music or movies on my phone, mostly its a couple of books. While they are large 100-200MB I never have more than 2-3 on there so storage isn't that much of an issue.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

My 6 arrived in the mail on Friday, although I didn't get a chance to open it until yesterday morning (the sadness!).  I have to say, I'm digging it  and the combo of IOS8 so far. 

It's a lot faster than my 5 (and tons faster than my wife's old 4s).  The larger screen is a minor adjustment, but I have fairly large hands so it's really not an issue.  The depth (or lack thereof) of the phone helps a lot, but I will be getting a case for it.....albeit I have to admit to being bummed because it doesn't look like Speck is making a pixel skin case for the 6, which was my favorite case for the 5.  Oh well.

Battery life seems to be at least on par with my old model, maybe a bit better and I absolutely love TouchID (especially after playing around with some other phones that had much less responsible fingerprint scanners).  I know some are decrying the resolution of the screen, but I think it looks fantastic.  Colors and viewing angles are very good and I like how the curved glass gives the illusion of the screen being edge-to-edge on the sides.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the review. What GB's did you get?


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

Toby said:


> Thanks for the review. What GB's did you get?


I opted for the 64gb. It's nice to be able to take a video and not immediately wonder if I'm going to get a "low memory" error.


----------



## Sandpiper

I want to see the 6. Going to an Apple Store this Wednesday. I have a 4S. I'm kinda interested in a larger screen, yet I don't know that I'm willing to carry an overall larger phone. Anxious to see them side-by-side. Gotta have at least 8MP like my 4S camera. iPhone is my camera. 

I just started the OS upgrade to 8 on my 4S. *30 HOURS?!!* AT&T DSL ISP connection.

*ETA:* Something went wrong. The upgrade quit. I don't think I'm gonna bother. Will ask when I'm in Apple Store on Wednesday.


----------



## Jane917

I have a 4S, and am due for a new phone/contract renewal from Verizonwireless. I refuse to stand in long lines. I think I can handle all this online. As far as I can tell, I can order my new iPhone 6. I will trade in my 4S (I think I have to decide to do this by Sept 30). When my 6 arrives, I have until December to send in the 4S, at which point I will get a $100 gift certificate, which I can apply to my bill (I hope). When the 6 arrives, I can follow the steps in the Apple Support page to set up a new device. I will back up the 4S to iCloud, then restore iCloud to the new device. Then I will disable the 4S and send it in.

Have I missed anything? I am not a techie and have always had Verizonwireless set up my phones. However, I think I can do this. Am I crazy? Should I go to the Verizonwireless store and have them do all the work for me?


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

Sandpiper said:


> I want to see the 6. Going to an Apple Store this Wednesday. I have a 4S. I'm kinda interested in a larger screen, yet I don't know that I'm willing to carry an overall larger phone. Anxious to see them side-by-side. Gotta have at least 8MP like my 4S camera. iPhone is my camera.


My wife upgraded from the 4S. Quite the dramatic change, although rather than the large screen being a system shock, the thing that got her was how much lighter it was.


----------



## Sandpiper

Rick Gualtieri said:


> My wife upgraded from the 4S. Quite the dramatic change, although rather than the large screen being a system shock, the thing that got her was how much lighter it was.


That interests me.  Like I said, anxious to see them side-by-side. If I decide I want a 6, I can wait a while. No particular hurry.

*Jane*, I'm not techie either. I'm close to an Apple Store. I would go there. Love Apple Stores and AppleCare.


----------



## Jane917

Sandpiper said:


> That interests me.  Like I said, anxious to see them side-by-side. If I decide I want a 6, I can wait a while. No particular hurry.
> 
> *Jane*, I'm not techie either. I'm close to an Apple Store. I would go there. Love Apple Stores and AppleCare.


Sandpiper, I am a couple of hundred miles away from an Apple store. Also, don't think I can get the $200 trade in credit from Apple.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

Jane917 said:


> Then I will disable the 4S and send it in.


Wipe it too. Personally, I'm a bit paranoid, so I manually delete things like emails and photos, and then do a full reset.


----------



## Jane917

Rick Gualtieri said:


> Wipe it too. Personally, I'm a bit paranoid, so I manually delete things like emails and photos, and then do a full reset.


Here proves my untechiness.....how do I do all that?


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

Jane917 said:


> Here proves my untechiness.....how do I do all that?


Photos you can delete right from the app, although if you have a lot of them it can be a pain.

As for the rest, Settings is where that happens. You can go into the email section of settings and delete accounts from there.

Here's some instructions from Apple's site on erasing the content on your phone: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5661


----------



## Meemo

Picked up DH's 6 at the AT&T store today.  I'm keeping his 5S - but I really do like the 6.  It doesn't seem that much bigger than the 5 overall, but the screen definitely seems bigger.  How did they do that?!?  Was tempted to get one for me too; I'm eligible for an upgrade, but I figured we've hemorrhaged enough money recently and I'll wait a while.  It's not like they're going anywhere.  

I actually looked at the Fire phone there, and if I hadn't updated to iOS 8 already, I'd have been sorely tempted by that 99 cent price - I really kinda liked it.  But I'm already loving how my iPhone and iPad are more connected than ever and decided I don't want to lose that convenience.

DH knows he's gonna love the 6 - if he can ever get it to restore from the backup of his old one - it keeps getting stuck on a few apps.  He stopped it and is restoring my "new" one now and will give his another shot soon.  (And he got 128GB - he went low on storage on one iPad and always regretted it - I don't think anyone ever complains about having too much storage, but it sure stinks to not have enough - in fact, just this morning I got the message on my 32GB 5 that I was low on storage. The 5S I inherited from him is 64GB.    And he does take a lot of pics AND video with it, so max storage is good for him.)


----------



## Jane917

Just ordered my iPhone6 64GB! I thought it would be a long wait, but delivery estimate is 2 days!


----------



## Toby

Someone in another group mentioned to turn off Find My Ipad/iPhone as well. I've never passed on an iThing before, but plan to pass on my iPad 2 to my father, so it's good to hear the discussion here.


----------



## Leanne King

I'm sticking with my trusty 4S. I really can't be doing with these big phones. Even the 5 is too big for me. Unfortunately nobody makes small phones anymore. My favourite ever phone was my old Nokia 8810. 80 grams, slipped into your pocket and you hardly knew it was there. Those were the days 

The lock button on the 4S died a few months ago, but the accessibility widget gets around that. Until this thing dies, I'm hanging onto it. Also, 709 euros for a bottom of the range iPhone 6? I love Apple products with a passion, but that's just madness. I can have a 4G LTE retina iPad mini for less.


----------



## metal134

Got mine last Wednesday, upgrading from the 4s.  I know this is going to seem really stupid, but you know one the biggest reasons I was excited for the iPhone 6?  Kindle.  I do my main Kindle reading on an actual Kindle.  But sometimes, when I'm out in a restaurant, or stuck in line, whatever, I pull out my phone and read from it.  But on the iPhone 4, it's not a great experience because so little fits on the screen.  It makes it sort of cumbersome to do any amount of lengthy reading on it.  But with the iPhone 6, I found I can actually get more on the screen than my actual Kindle.


----------



## Bryn

I cannot get excited about any new phone – the difference between Apple Samsung and HTC models is marginal. The more advanced they get, the more marginal the benefits and the more marginal the benefits of upgrading. I am tiring of the constant marketing hype, overt technology churn, conspicuous consumption and waste. 

I'm going to hang on until someone comes up with something that might receive transmit 3/4G whilst out on a day's walk in the countryside without running out of power. I'll also  want the damned thing to be able to run its sat-nav whilst I'm driving and do so without sucking its battery dead (whilst being properly and continuously plugged into the car's standard USB power outlet) on a four hour trip.


----------



## Sandpiper

metal134 said:


> Got mine last Wednesday, upgrading from the 4s. I know this is going to seem really stupid, but you know one the biggest reasons I was excited for the iPhone 6? Kindle. I do my main Kindle reading on an actual Kindle. But sometimes, when I'm out in a restaurant, or stuck in line, whatever, I pull out my phone and read from it. But on the iPhone 4, it's not a great experience because so little fits on the screen. It makes it sort of cumbersome to do any amount of lengthy reading on it. But with the iPhone 6, I found I can actually get more on the screen than my actual Kindle.


Same here. Quite certain I will upgrade to a 6. Have a 4S now. I have read on my 4S. Not a lot. I do have KindleS. I was really surprised the first time I tried reading on the phone. Seemed very doable to me.


----------



## amyberta

My contract wasn't up until July, but when I stopped at the AT&T store to see if I could get it earlier, I was told
that my Husband could upgrade. Since he couldn't care less, I was able to take his upgrade, so my iPhone 6 will be shipped out soon.


----------



## metal134

Sandpiper said:


> Same here. Quite certain I will upgrade to a 6. Have a 4S now. I have read on my 4S. Not a lot. I do have KindleS. I was really surprised the first time I tried reading on the phone. Seemed very doable to me.


I'm actually giving serious consideration to shirking my Kindle and using my phone as my main reading device. It is actually practical now.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

metal134 said:


> I'm actually giving serious consideration to shirking my Kindle and using my phone as my main reading device. It is actually practical now.


I've been doing it for a while now. Super convenient and if you reverse the colors (white text on black background) it seriously cuts down on any eye strain. With the bigger screen it even better now.


----------



## metal134

Has anyone here by chance used the Sports Illustrated app on iPhone 6 and, if so, is it freezing on you?  As soon as I jump to an article, it locks up.  I went and checked on my old phone, which is running the latest software, and it was fines, so it isn't an iOS issue.  It seems to be strictly relegated to my iPhone 6.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

metal134 said:


> Has anyone here by chance use the Sports Illustrated app on iPhone 6 and, if so, is it freezing on you. As soon as I jump to an article, it locks up. I went and checked on my old phone, which is running the latest software, and it was fines, so it isn't an iOS issue. It seems to be strictly relegated to my iPhone 6.


I don't have that, but it's the same with the Cracked app. Locks up the phone and requires a reboot. Seems to be an issue with the app itself.


----------



## metal134

With the SI issue, I luckily don't have to reboot the phone, just push the home button and close the app manually.


----------



## Jeh

I finally got a chance to see both side by side and I have to admit the plus looks amazing. I really was leaning towards just getting the 6 but I think I am swayed by the big screen.  It was so nice to be able to read web boards ect without having to zoom and scan so much of having to dig out glasses.  

All the negatives Ive read have been the "it's too big for one hand" variety but I don't use my phone that way anyway so it's not an issue.  The only down side at this point is otterbox hasn't come out with a Commuter case yet. But even that is t a big deal as it's still a crap shoot on being able to get a phone yet as the plus is still hard to find at the local store.  But I will keep trying  every week or so.


----------



## Sandpiper

I am going to get a 6. I thought I was getting it today. Went to Apple Store "We don't have any." Huh?! I thought at this point Apple Stores were stocked with 'em. NO. Order it on-line from Apple. Get it in a couple days? NO. Haven't actually ordered yet, but said in Apple Store someone ordered on-line there today. Delivery in late October. *I want it NOW!*


----------



## Meemo

Did you check with your carrier?  You might have better luck - could be worth a try.


----------



## Sandpiper

I didn't check there. I was at Apple Store again yesterday. They said AT&T isn't likely to have them either. Still haven't ordered yet. Haven't quite decided on 6 or 6+. It's a matter of size and carrying. At the moment, leaning towards 6+.

*ETA:* I just read through the thread. That didn't help much. 6 or 6+ ?


----------



## gajitldy

Does anyone know how much this device adds to monthly bill?  TIA


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wouldn't that depend on the carrier?  Not having one, I don't really know....

Betsy


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

gajitldy said:


> Does anyone know how much this device adds to monthly bill? TIA


Nothing here. It was just an upgrade for me. No change in plans or anything.


----------



## Sandpiper

gajitldy said:


> Does anyone know how much this device adds to monthly bill? TIA


My carrier is AT&T. New phone doesn't effect bill. I'm not too much of a telephone talker. Lowered voice minutes so future bills will be $10 less.

*HELP!* I still haven't decided between 6 and 6+. I want to order so I'm in line for it, but can't decide. I cut paper to the sizes so I can look at that, but I don't know.


----------



## gajitldy

Thanks so much to you both. I have AT&T also.  I have had my iPhone 4 for about 3 or 4 years now and was quite happy but I love the look of the 6 Plus.  I have held both models and like the bigger one. I'm 61 and its much easier on the eyes!  Lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> *HELP!* I still haven't decided between 6 and 6+. I want to order so I'm in line for it, but can't decide. I cut paper to the sizes so I can look at that, but I don't know.





gajitldy said:


> Thanks so much to you both. I have AT&T also. I have had my iPhone 4 for about 3 or 4 years now and was quite happy but I love the look of the 6 Plus. I have held both models and like the bigger one. I'm 61 and its much easier on the eyes! Lol


I was going to say that one thing is would the bigger screen be beneficial to you, Sandpiper.

Also, here's a link to a comparison:
http://www.trustedreviews.com/opinions/iphone-6-vs-iphone-6-plus


----------



## Sandpiper

Thank you, Betsy. I think that article with videos did it for me. Because of size, my concern is mostly carrying it. Will it fit in usual bags I carry. I carry varying sizes so yes, will fit for the most part. Just one small bag I carry at times that 6+ will be kinda big for it. Kinda. Oh well. I've never used a phone one-handed much so larger size doesn't concern me for that reason. I am tall with long fingers so if I want to one-hand it, I probably can. 6+ is winner in the article for many other things which I like.  It's like a mini mini (mini?) tablet. From iPhone to iPhone, I've grandfathered my AT&T unlimited data which they no longer offer.

*iPhone 6 Plus for me.*  Space Gray 64 GB

*ETA:* Ordered -- with a salmon / terra cotta pink silicone cover. At least that's the shade of pink it looks like on my screen. Better not be candy pink.


----------



## Toby

I called T-Mobile today. They still don't know when they will get the iPhones. I Finally asked about my iPhone 5 being a hotspot. Yes, it is. No additional cost for my unlimited plan for 5/6? GB. Anyway, I  forgot to ask how much money I could get for a trade. Geesh.... a very important question. I could have called back, but decided to wait until next month, when I call back to see if they have the iPhones yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> Thank you, Betsy. I think that article with videos did it for me. Because of size, my concern is mostly carrying it. Will it fit in usual bags I carry. I carry varying sizes so yes, will fit for the most part. Just one small bag I carry at times that 6+ will be kinda big for it. Kinda. Oh well. I've never used a phone one-handed much so larger size doesn't concern me for that reason. I am tall with long fingers so if I want to one-hand it, I probably can. 6+ is winner in the article for many other things which I like.  It's like a mini mini (mini?) tablet. From iPhone to iPhone, I've grandfathered my AT&T unlimited data which they no longer offer.
> 
> *iPhone 6 Plus for me.*  Space Gray 64 GB
> 
> *ETA:* Ordered -- with a salmon / terra cotta pink silicone cover. At least that's the shade of pink it looks like on my screen. Better not be candy pink.


Yay, Sandpiper!

I was just given an iPhone 5S that had belonged to a friend...it came with a silicone cover and I would say it's kind of almost salmon--not candy pink, thank goodness!

I need to get my cell number transferred to it, but I'm updating it to iOS 8.0.2.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

I tried to update my current 4S to OS 8.0 over DSL connection.  30 hours??!!  So I started it and it quit before too long.  Forget about that.

Delivery date for my 6+ is mid November -- 'bout a month.  Unless Apple surprises me??!!


----------



## Toby

How many GB?


----------



## Sandpiper

Asking Betsy or me?  My 6+ will be 64 GB.


----------



## Toby

Sorry Sandpiper. I meant you. I was typing on my iPhone so kept the message too short. I just noticed that you already said previously. 64GB is a good amount, especially if you start taking more photos. I'm hoping to get the 6+. I saw a friend today at work & she said that she was getting the 6.


----------



## kwajkat

I ended up with the 6 128 gold rather than the 6 plus and find that the screen size works pretty good for my old eyes. I thought I wouldn't be happy until I got the 6 plus but BB gave me $40 more for my 5 than verizon would have and they had the 128 in stock. My biggest screen concerns were reading and playing a couple of my games. On the 5 the screen was just too small and I would get a headache after 4-5 minutes. With the 6 I am not having any problems at all. The best thing is that I didn't have to wait like I would have with the 6 plus.  Besides I can use the money I saved towards the new ipad!   That my excuse and I am sticking with it!!


----------



## Sandpiper

Toby said:


> Sorry Sandpiper. I meant you. I was typing on my iPhone so kept the message too short. I just noticed that you already said previously. 64GB is a good amount, especially if you start taking more photos. I'm hoping to get the 6+. I saw a friend today at work & she said that she was getting the 6.


I have iTunes Match so I can get to any of my music I want with the phone. I have some photo albums on my phone, but keep all photos on my MBP.


----------



## Toby

What's MBP?


----------



## Meemo

MacBook Pro.  I think.


----------



## Sandpiper

Meemo said:


> MacBook Pro. I think.


Yes.


----------



## Toby

Thanks. That must be it.
Someone said that her iPhone 6 didn't arrive yesterday. So, I guess the iPhone 6 & plus is so popular, maybe that's the cause of the wait. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Sandpiper

The 5.5" screen on the 6+ is almost Amazon's 6" tablet.  Yeah, the iPhone costs more than the tablet, but there's so much more to it including cell data, not just wifi without paying anything more than I have been paying on my current 4S.  I am looking forward to getting my 6+ -- in mid November.   Surprise me Apple?


----------



## Rasputina

I finally saw both the 6 and 6 plus yesterday when I was shopping at Costco. But everywhere I've checked is still saying 30 day shipping time. I checked my carrier and Apple. I want the 6 plus in gold with 64 gig. I have 32 gig now on my iphone4 but they aren't offering 32 gig and 16 isn't enough. Now that I made a final decision I'm excited. I just hate preordering things that don't have a firm release date. Plus I need to figure out if I'm adding a new line, or replacing my phone before I order. My current phone has been out of contract for 2 years.


----------



## Rasputina

Sandpiper said:


> The 5.5" screen on the 6+ is almost Amazon's 6" tablet. Yeah, the iPhone costs more than the tablet, but there's so much more to it including cell data, not just wifi without paying anything more than I have been paying on my current 4S. I am looking forward to getting my 6+ -- in mid November.  Surprise me Apple?


Part of the reason I'm getting 6 plus is because it will be a good replacement for the ipad mini I wanted. I still have the first ipad, and had been trying to decide between the mini or the air. I think the iphone 6 plus will be a great single device for me. Plus less to carry in my purse.


----------



## Meemo

Rasputina said:


> Part of the reason I'm getting 6 plus is because it will be a good replacement for the ipad mini I wanted. I still have the first ipad, and had been trying to decide between the mini or the air. I think the iphone 6 plus will be a great single device for me. Plus less to carry in my purse.


DH was telling me about an article he read recently about a guy who did just that - got the 6+ and was truly using it as a "phablet" - both as a phone and a tablet, replacing his iPad or whatever tablet he'd been using. My one concern with that would be battery life - I use my phone a lot now when I should really be using my Mini but I got so used to using my phone before I got the Mini, I just never got into the habit of using the Mini. I'm trying to break the habit so I can get back down to charging my phone (5s) overnight. But the phone is always right there with me, sooo...


----------



## Toby

I like the size of the Fire 6" except for the weight. Wish it were lighter. I plan to get the 6+, gold, 128 GB. If I can't get the 128GB in the store, BB or T-Mobile, then I'll get the 64GB. I won't go lower than 64GB.


----------



## nico

I would be very excited for the iPhone 6 if they had a 4 inch model. The two new models are just too big for me.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

nico said:


> I would be very excited for the iPhone 6 if they had a 4 inch model. The two new models are just too big for me.


Gotta say, I was thinking the same thing originally. I had the iphone 5 and thought it was a good size. However, I don't even remotely miss it. I got used to the larger screen far quicker than I thought I would (having previously used a large screen Nexus phone and hated it). What I miss in one-handed use, is more than made up by the larger screen real estate.


----------



## nico

Rick Gualtieri said:


> Gotta say, I was thinking the same thing originally. I had the iphone 5 and thought it was a good size. However, I don't even remotely miss it. I got used to the larger screen far quicker than I thought I would (having previously used a large screen Nexus phone and hated it). What I miss in one-handed use, is more than made up by the larger screen real estate.


I've played around with the iPhone 6 in the store and at work (a co-worker has one), and i just don't like the size. It's too big for me. I recognize that a lot of people don't mind it, but i'll stick with my iPod touch--no monthly fee, either!


----------



## Sandpiper

Silicone cover I ordered for 6 Plus was delivered today. It's not a candy pink. _Coral_ is probably best word to describe it. It is a bright coral. Now with the cover, I can get a little used to the size before iPhone is delivered mid November. Surprise me, Apple?


----------



## Rasputina

I think I'm going to get a decal girl cover for my plus ( which I still don't have). I never use covers on my iphones and I've never had one damaged. I figure that this way I can just pop it in and out of the cover instead of having to leave on a skin.


----------



## Toby

What silicon cover did you get?


----------



## Sandpiper

Cover sold by Apple on order page with iPhone.  Package doesn't have a manufacturer's name on it.  Not really crazy about the color.  Silicone is all I had on my 4S for the years I had it.  I'm careful enough with the phone.  Not into covers much.


----------



## Toby

Thanks!


----------



## Sandpiper

Just got shipping notice from Apple -- my 6 Plus is on the way.    UPS tracking shows it's actually coming from China.  Thought Apple in U.S. would have it and start shipping from there.  Scheduled for delivery next Thursday, November 6.


----------



## Toby

Yay! Your phone will be here sooner. I saw someone's 6 today & it's beautiful & bigger than the 5 that I have. I like the size of the 6 so much better than the 5. I still haven't seen the 6+ in person yet. That's what I plan to get as well, hopefully at Best Buy.


----------



## Sandpiper

My iPhone has finally left Shanghai.  I hope it's flying.    Supposed to be delivered this Thursday.  UPS will need signature.  OK, I will be here.  But if delayed a day -- I won't be home Friday.  Bigger screen on 6 Plus will be helpful to show photos to someone on Friday.


----------



## maries

Toby said:


> Yay! Your phone will be here sooner. I saw someone's 6 today & it's beautiful & bigger than the 5 that I have. I like the size of the 6 so much better than the 5. I still haven't seen the 6+ in person yet. That's what I plan to get as well, hopefully at Best Buy.


The Best Buy here has their trade in deal this week on the iphones if you are eligible for an upgrade. I saw a 6 and love how it looks but it was at Target and attached to the display so hard to tell much about the weight. I haven't seen the 6+ yet but even the 6 seems so much bigger even thought overall it isn't. I have the 5S so not eligible for an upgrade for another year.  Maybe they will have a 6S out then?


----------



## Toby

I agree on the size of the 6. It was bigger than I thought it would be. I might be going this Sat. to Best Buy. They were supposed to give a $50 coupon if you bought whatever. I'm not sure if they even have the iPhones yet & if they do & I buy, I may want to make sure the new phone works first before giving up my 5. Or, if I decide to trade at the same time as buying, I have to deregister/backup my phone first before even going there. Right? At any rate, I plan to get the iPad Air 2 if they have it. 
I was just wondering if I could buy the phone from Apple & then call T-Mobile & have them turn on my phone or whatever they do, while I am on the phone with them rather than going to T-Mobile in person.  I haven't called them to ask yet. Just wondering if that is possible. Right now, I have to go to the next town to go to Best Buy. T-Mobile in my city is small & with the road construction going on in that area, I'm not likely to get a phone soon.


----------



## Sandpiper

You can make the switch from old iPhone to new iPhone yourself. Techs in Apple Store tell me it's easy. If you order it, you supply who your carrier is and your cell number. That's programmed into the phone before you get it. Then when it's delivered, you switch phone service from one to the other. Or take it to Apple Store for help which, not being techie, easily frustrated, and close to an Apple Store, I'm going to do. UPS usually delivers here around 10:00 a.m. Then I'm off to Apple.

My iPhone is now in Anchorage, Alaska.  Yeah, it'll probably be here Thursday.

*ETA:* My iPhone has left Anchorage. It's flying again.  Non-stop flight from Anchorage to Chicago?

*11/05/14 ETA:* In and out of Louisville, KY today. UPS still shows delivery tomorrow. 

*Later 11/05 ETA:* It's now in Hodgkins, IN. It will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Toby

Yay for you!  
Unfortunately, I don't have an Apple store near by. I'm glad you told me this information. Good to know. Don't forget to let us know when it arrives & how you like it.


----------



## Sandpiper

ZhengZhou, China -- Shanghai, China -- Anchorage, Alaska -- Louisville, Kentucky -- Hodgkins, Indiana -- Addison, Illinois -- *OUT FOR DELIVERY*    Should be around 10:00 a.m.


----------



## maries

I'm excited for you and to hear your thoughts.  I still haven't seen the 6+ but like what I have seen of the 6.    I am about a year away from being able to update but might jump early if I can work it out.


----------



## Sandpiper

10:00 on the dot -- UPS pulls up.  I got it.  Haven't opened the box yet.  Back when I get home from Apple Store.


----------



## Sandpiper

I was typing the above post at 9:59 figuring it would be 10:00 when I hit Post. Right then I heard the UPS truck.

Home from the Apple Store. It's a working iPhone. There's a lot I never learned about my 4S. Gotta really work with this one. Go to workshops at the Apple Store. Anyway, these are first two pics with it. Burke got a present this morning from Chewy.com.  Delivered with the iPhone.


----------



## Jeh

I walked in to the Local Apple store on the way home last night and about 20 min later walked out with a new 6+. Before lunch today I was at the local  Verizon store looking for a case. I have had Otterboxes for years but the Commuter isnt out yet. so I have a temp. So far an awesome device.


----------



## Toby

Sandpiper, did you have to sign for your iPhone from The UPS Driver.
I'm very happy for the both of you! Let us know what you think. I won't be going to Best Buy, Sat. I was going to check on the iPhone. Eventually, I'd like to get to a T-Mobile place. If not, I might do whar Sandpiper mentioned to get the iPhone. In the meantime, I have an iPad Air 2 to get.


----------



## Sandpiper

Yes, I had to sign for it.  But there was a "Pre-Sign for Delivery" button on the Apple "it's shipped" e-mail to click on.  As I never clicked on it, don't know what that entails.  

I am happy with it.  I'm not a big telephone talker, but I do feel more comfortable talking on something bigger than my previous small phones.  Think my first cell phone was a small flip phone that I bought 2nd hand from boss at the time.  Next was a T-Mobile pre-paid phone.  Then graduated to iPhone 3G, then 4S, and now 6+.


----------



## Toby

I am so happy that you are loving your new phone, especially the telephone part. I'm not into talking on the phone either. I have to talk on the phone at work & it's hard enough at times, hearing on a landline phone where some people sound like they are talking under water. LOL! It seems to be the consensus in another group where people just love to use a smartphone as a mini computer.
    I just pre-ordered an iPad Air 2, wifi, 64 GB, from Amazon, which should come in less than 2 weeks. I figured with the unlimited photo storage at Amazon, maybe I could go with the 64 GB. I was planning to go with the 128GB for both iPad & 6+. I may now just get the 64 GB for the 6+ as well. I like the idea of saving money, but am not sure. Are you happy that you got the 64 GB?
    Thanks for the info. on signing. Yep, I did figure that Apple still has you sign for everything & I can't blame Apple for that. Yet, if I do decide to order from Apple, I would still go with the signing part, because I would be afraid of some unethical driver walking off with my iPhone. They could say that they saw the signed notice on the door & delivered the 6+, when in fact they steal it. The iPhone is too expensive to leave to chance.


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm in a condo (one building).  Have lived here for 29 years.  Residents in the building know Veto, our current UPS driver.  Everything is safe where he's concerned.  Often there's someone in the lobby to let Veto inside locked door.  Or Veto calls me or someone on security system to let him in.  Then items are left on a table in the lobby.  In the 29 years, I've had just one package taken / disappear from the table.  Veto is on vacation this week so substitute driver.  He's not quite so familiar with things.  Noticed he left one package in the small outer lobby area that is not locked.


----------



## Toby

Well that's frightening about the unlocked area. Also,   leaving packages on a table. I'm glad that you know your UPS driver. I don't know who my UPS drivers are. They race to the door & leave. Sometimes packages are left in the middle of the top step, where anyone could see it from the street. Well, I'm glad that it was 1 package stolen & not more. Hopefully, your packages will be safe from now on.


----------



## Sandpiper

Toby said:


> Well that's frightening about the unlocked area. Also,  leaving packages on a table. I'm glad that you know your UPS driver. I don't know who my UPS drivers are. They race to the door & leave. Sometimes packages are left in the middle of the top step, where anyone could see it from the street. Well, I'm glad that it was 1 package stolen & not more. Hopefully, your packages will be safe from now on.


Frightening -- not really. The package that disappeared was inside the locked door. I don't know what happened. Not really worried. It is safe enough. Good that signature was needed for iPhone though. This is a 60 unit building. Number of packages varies day to day. Doesn't happen often that there's no UPS delivery.

In the 29 years that I've lived here, twice when I was coming in the locked front door, a process server wanted in. One was a sheriff's deputy. NO. I didn't let him in either time. Didn't know whether I should have or not. Asked my attorney boss the next day. No, don't have to. Brought that up in a condo meeting. Never happened to anyone else.


----------



## Toby

Yes, that was smart of you not to let "anyone" in. I just asked 1 of my lawyer bosses, my father, that question as well. He said no as well. Personally, I would wonder if that guy dressed as a sheriff's deputy, but was a rapist. I have a very suspicious mind. I have sheriffs, police, etc. other clients come in to our office & I always tell them to hold on/wait while I call up the appropriate person. However, some clients are friends & they feel that our office is their office. They run up & down the stairs looking for the person on their own. Drives me nuts! We even help out a RE person who picks up his mail at our office. At any rate, I always demand that people stay put. Now, that I rambled off topic, I'm glad that you are not worried.


----------



## Meemo

Ordered an iPhone 6 today through the local AT&T store.  Gold, 128 GB.  Should be here by Saturday.  I played with the 6+, but I'm having some issues with my thumbs/wrists, especially the right, and I suspect all that scrolling, etc, on the bigger screen would exacerbate the issue.  (I've been calling it iPhone thumb as it is.)  Just ordered a cheap bumper for it - DH has a plain bumper on his and I like that it adds protection without adding weight or thickness to it.


----------



## Sandpiper

I do like my 6 Plus.  I've never done the thumb-thing with any phone.  Just hold it in left hand and use right pointer finger.  I have a two-hand phone.


----------



## Meemo

Yep the 6+ is definitely a two-handed phone. Or phablet. My daughter and her husband love theirs, she said it did take some adjusting. And that now a 5 looks like a toy to her.


----------



## Meemo

Looks like I may well be getting my 6 today - it's scheduled to be delivered to the AT&T store today (they say they normally get their shipments around 2-2:30) and they're open until 7 this evening.  So unless they're exceptionally slow at getting their shipments unpacked and notifying customers, I should be in luck. My 5S is already backed up, will be giving our daughter that one since her 5 is getting a bit wonky.  (She suspects it's been dropped one too many times...)

I've got my fingers crossed!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Meemo!

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

I stopped at AT&T today and they still don't have the 6+. They have no idea when they will get them. They had told me they would have them by now. I didn't want to order it but guess I will.


----------



## Meemo

Yeah it was an estimated 3-week wait for the 6+ - apparently they underestimated the interest in the "phablet" size. I was really tempted myself.

Got my 6 this afternoon, and it's restoring from the backup as I type. Seems like I just went through this - well I did just go through this when DH got his 6 and I got his 5S hand-me-down a couple of months ago. Funny - I had an inexpensive ZooGue case that I'd picked up for DH's 6 when they offered them for a really low price. I love the look of it from the front, it's essentially a translucent white and looks nice from the front. From the back...not so much. I love the gold color and want it to show. DH has just a bumper around the edge of his, and really likes the minimalist feel of it and I do too. I've ordered one as well, a cheaper one than his. Just waiting for it to get here. This is what I have ordered: http://www.cellphonecases.com/White-Clear-Tpu-Bumper-With-Metal-Buttons-For-Apple-Iphone-6-47.html#.VHaNi9ZSLeQ Will see how I like the reality of it.


----------



## Toby

Yay Em! Let us know how you like yours after playing with it. I plan on getting the 6+ someday.


----------



## Sandpiper

Kathy said:


> I stopped at AT&T today and they still don't have the 6+. They have no idea when they will get them. They had told me they would have them by now. I didn't want to order it but guess I will.


I have the 6 Plus and like it.  I ordered it. Got it, IIRC, at least a couple weeks sooner than I was told.

I'm not "into" cases. Doesn't much matter. I like plain, simple, not much $. I got Apple's silicone case. Plain and simple with a choice of colors.


----------



## Meemo

Sandpiper said:


> I'm not "into" cases. Doesn't much matter. I like plain, simple, not much $. I got Apple's silicone case. Plain and simple with a choice of colors.


Me either - that's why I was so happy to get the bumper for $4.24 - shipped! The ZooGue cases we'd ordered were only, I think, $3.99 each when we pre-ordered them. Glad they weren't much since they ended up being temporary.  Even now they're only $5.99 for the 6. Link for anyone who wants a good inexpensive case for an iPhone - I used one of these on my 5 for a long time. Minimal, nice grippy ridges on the sides. If this translucent one were clear on the back it'd be darned near perfect. http://www.zoogue.com/iphone-6-case-social-pro/


----------



## Sandpiper

Thanks, *Meemo*. I have never heard of ZooGue. Get one (or two for color variety) of those too. They're definitely less $ than Apple's silicone case.


----------



## Kathy

Picked up my iPhone 6+ today. So far I'm loving it. It will take me some time getting use to the size when talking on it. It feels to big for my hand when holding as a phone. Love the screen. It's still loading up all my apps. iCloud made it so easy to set up. I made sure to back up last night and so far everything seems to be downloading correctly.


----------



## Toby

I love my ZooGue cases that I have for my iPhone 5. I like the grippy ridges on the sides. I think a lot of people now getting the 6 or 6+ want the clear back to see the gold/silver, etc back of the phone.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

I ended up getting the apple silicone case for the 6.  Was mainly looking for a case to provide some grip and a little drop protection, but not screw up any of the chargers or docks I have at home.  So far works pretty good. The only downside is it seems to pick up finger oil like a sponge.  Definitely not something you want to pick up after eating a couple pieces of fried chicken.


----------



## Rasputina

I broke down and ordered my gold 128 gb 6 plus, it should be here in a couple weeks according to Apple. I've been checking a few different stores for over a month and couldn't get the configuration I wanted locally. I'm going to need some accessories for it though. I know it won't fit in the slot under my car stereo so I think I'll need a dock of some kind for my car, plus an extra cord.


----------



## Meemo

Got my bumper and I really like it - hopefully it'll hold up over time since it was so inexpensive cheap. And yep Toby, I did want the purty gold to show. Plus the bumper feels lighter and less bulky. If it doesn't hold up though, I'll go back to the ZooGue case. By then I'll be over the novelty of the gold back.

Y'all enjoy your new phones!


----------



## Rasputina

Wow, I went out and measured it looks like the plus will just fit in my dashboard slot of my car. It will stick out about 1/4 inch though, I guess I'll wait and see when my phone gets here.


----------



## kwajkat

I just got the new Oberon case for the 6 plus and have to say it is really nice, looks and feels good on the phone. No bulk etc. Real pleased with both. The black dragon looks nice on the white face of the gold phone. I have the clear case since the beginning and while I liked it, the dragon really is classy.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I got a new iPhone 6 plus this week and I love it!!!  It seemed big the first day but now I'm used to it.  I got a Speck Candyshell case and a Zagg glass screen protector and I'm in love.


----------



## Kathy

Someone Nameless said:


> I got a new iPhone 6 plus this week and I love it!!! It seemed big the first day but now I'm used to it. I got a Speck Candyshell case and a Zagg glass screen protector and I'm in love.


It took awhile for me to get use to it but now I love it.


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm lovin' my 6 Plus.


----------



## corkyb

Anybody giving up their in place of the iphone 6a+?

I have to pick up my new $75 off mini by Friday (got an extension) and I'll definitely be getting the 6+ phone in January so now wonder if I will use the mini that much.  I have an ipad 4 and tend to use my MBP at home and not carry the ipad unless I'm traveling or going to be sitting in medical offices all day.


----------



## Toby

I don't have the new 6+ yet, still saving up, but the mini has more real estate for web surfing.


----------



## luvmykindle3

Love my 6 plus! Battery so much better.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I almost ordered an iPhone 6 this evening to replace an Android phone. The 64 GB units were out of stock, so I'll have to put off the decision. Which is probably a good thing.  

I'm still looking for a good 3rd party epub reader, as well as an app to filter out spam phone calls.


Mike


----------



## Meemo

jmiked said:


> I almost ordered an iPhone 6 this evening to replace an Android phone. The 64 GB units were out of stock, so I'll have to put off the decision. Which is probably a good thing.
> 
> I'm still looking for a good 3rd party epub reader, as well as an app to filter out spam phone calls.
> 
> Mike


For iOS have you tried the Marvin app for ePubs? It only works for nonDRM ePubs but it's excellent. Haven't been keeping up with developments recently but he was considering coming up with an Android version.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Meemo said:


> For iOS have you tried the Marvin app for ePubs? It only works for nonDRM ePubs but it's excellent. Haven't been keeping up with developments recently but he was considering coming up with an Android version.


Yeah, I've had the Marvin app for a while , but it's on a device running IOS 5.X, so I really don't know what the new one will do other than what is on the product page. But it looks good. The integration with Calibre is important.

I ordered a 64 gig iPhone 6 a little while ago. Here's hoping the number transfer from my current carrier goes OK.

Now I'm looking for a good, used iPad 3rd gen.

Mike


----------



## WDR

Meemo said:


> For iOS have you tried the Marvin app for ePubs? It only works for nonDRM ePubs but it's excellent. Haven't been keeping up with developments recently but he was considering coming up with an Android version.


I'm quite happy with iBooks on my iPhone 5. I like the reader interface and the smoothness of the library interface. iBooks is quite happy with any ePub file, so long as it isn't DRMed by the distributor from whence it came. I have a lot of classics pulled down from Project Gutenberg. (A great site! All avid readers should maintain a bookmark to this site.)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm going to have to wait and get my phone later this week to try out the various ebook readers. It's likely that they have changed a lot since IOS 6, which is the latest I have access to at the moment. so it is still up in the air.

Mike


----------



## Meemo

WDR said:


> I'm quite happy with iBooks on my iPhone 5. I like the reader interface and the smoothness of the library interface. iBooks is quite happy with any ePub file, so long as it isn't DRMed by the distributor from whence it came. I have a lot of classics pulled down from Project Gutenberg. (A great site! All avid readers should maintain a bookmark to this site.)


One of the things I love about Marvin is that it has a built-in link to several sources of public domain books, including Project Gutenberg (also feed books.com and Internet Archive and Mobileread). You can download directly into Marvin. Of course you can snag many of the better-known classics free from iBooks as well.

I also like the options of background colors and fonts and font colors that Marvin offers - I like to set it so that it looks like a Kindle page. (I've never been a fan of the sepia theme.) Other apps offer some of the additional features as well, I've just always felt like Marvin feels like the developer is a reader who designed it with actual readers in mind. I don't use it as much since I got my Paperwhite, but for a while I was reading on it almost exclusively.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Meemo said:


> One of the things I love about Marvin is that it has a built-in link to several sources of public domain books, including Project Gutenberg (also feed books.com and Internet Archive and Mobileread). You can download directly into Marvin.


The thing that appeals to me about Marvin is that it can interface with Calibre. Most of my books are in Calibre, so it's a big plus for me. It appears to sync between devices using Dropbox, which is another plus. When my phone gets here next week, I'll start giving them a try.

Mike


----------



## WDR

Meemo said:


> One of the things I love about Marvin is that it has a built-in link to several sources of public domain books, including Project Gutenberg (also feed books.com and Internet Archive and Mobileread). You can download directly into Marvin. Of course you can snag many of the better-known classics free from iBooks as well.
> 
> I also like the options of background colors and fonts and font colors that Marvin offers - I like to set it so that it looks like a Kindle page. (I've never been a fan of the sepia theme.) Other apps offer some of the additional features as well, I've just always felt like Marvin feels like the developer is a reader who designed it with actual readers in mind. I don't use it as much since I got my Paperwhite, but for a while I was reading on it almost exclusively.


I'll just have to take a look at Mavin.


----------



## Meemo

jmiked said:


> The thing that appeals to me about Marvin is that it can interface with Calibre. Most of my books are in Calibre, so it's a big plus for me. It appears to sync between devices using Dropbox, which is another plus. When my phone gets here next week, I'll start giving them a try.
> 
> Mike


That's my favorite as well, Mike. Not everyone uses Calibre, but for those who do it's great, and for those of us who put their Calibre library into Dropbox, it's even better since we can have the Calibre OPDS catalog in Marvin or go through Dropbox when we aren't near the computer. DH thinks I'm a genius for figuring that one out.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Woohoo! New iPhone 6 is out for delivery! Or so the USPS notification says.

Mike


----------



## Toby

Mike, whooohooo!   I still love my Apple devices, but I was wondering why you decided this time to order the iPhone 6 over a Samsung Galaxy Phone?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Toby said:


> Mike, whooohooo!  I still love my Apple devices, but I was wondering why you decided this time to order the iPhone 6 over a Samsung Galaxy Phone?


Well, I have perfectly good Galaxy S3, and it's a very nice phone indeed. I've been using Android phones for 4 years or so, and I thought I'd go back to the Evil Empire for a while.

Several reasons present themselves other than I just felt like a change. My preferred geocaching app is IOS-only. The IOS grocery shopping list I like works better than the Android conversion. Syncing between calendars/contacts/reminders/todo lists, etc., is easier in a unified environment. My PDF reading app is IOS-only. My database with all my printed books syncs only with an IOS app. I got tired of having to convert it into another format to use with Android, even though it doesn't change often. Leonard Maltin's Movie Guide is IOS-only. My home automation system has an nice app for IOS, whereas there's a not-quite-so-good Android app from a third party. Siri works better than Android equivalents. Battery charge life on the iPhone 6 looks to be much, much better than my Galaxy S3 (not proven yet). An added bonus is that apparently I can set up the iPhone as a WiFi hotspot for a little more $$ a month. Can't do that with my S3 (carrier restrictions).

I downloaded the IOS 8 user guide and discovered that they have added several features that I considered essential: custom ring tones for individual contacts, and custom notifications for email accounts.

Yes, the iPhone 6 costs over twice as much to purchase as a Galaxy S3/4/5. That part of it still gives me indigestion and a distinct pain the the wallet when I think about it.

I would still recommend a Samsung phone to friends and relatives if asked. It's hard to justify the extra expense, even with very specific needs in mind.

I'm also stuck with the battery that comes with the iPhone. I normally carry an external battery pack in the car that is capable of recharging the S3 two or three times when I'm out geocaching for the whole day (hard on battery life), so I can use that for the iPhone. It's not as convenient as having a monster battery though. We will see how that works out. I have less concerns about batteries that are more-or-less not user-replaceable now than I used to be as I have a 1st gen iPad and a 4th gen iPod Touch that have lost none of their charge times despite being relatively old and well-used (as these things go).

Maybe I just wanted a change. Sometimes I do that. I have 30 days to try out the iPhone and return it. Some of this may be driven by my experiences with a Nexus 7 tablet, which has not proven to be satisfactory.

Mike


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the explanation.   I'm sure that you will love the phone. I know a few people that have the 6 or the 6+, and love it. I still am using my iPhone 5, so I haven't gotten a chance to check out a Samsung Galaxy phones yet. I agree with you about the batteries on the iPads. I passed on my iPad 2, but the battery is still working great considering that I used it for hours a day. My battery on my iPhone 5 has started to go down a little faster now.


----------



## Rasputina

I'm loving my 128gb 6 plus. The turn by turn directions with the map app is a huge improvement, Siri has made my grocery app unnecessary and it's nice to have tons of storage space. I picked up the elago m2 stand in gold for my phone and a kenu airframe+ for my car. So far I'm using it naked just like my previous iphones.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Well, it's been around a year since I switched from Android to an iPhone. I thought I'd give an update of my experience.

I've been very pleased with my iPhone 6 64gig. It's been everything I expected it to be and then some. I'm still enjoying the tight integration between the device and the OS. Also the sync abilities between devices. Yes, the inability to get apps to do some things is a bit aggravating, but it is more than balanced by the vastly higher security of IOS over Android. I also appreciate the prompt updates of the operating system, something that you don't get with Android. I've had Android phones that never got an update in spite of known serious security holes. And don't get me started on the numerous (and useless) apps that most carriers install on phone (and you can't get rid of without jailbreaking).

I have a 16000mA external battery pack/charger that can recharge to iPhone 5 or 6 times that I carry in the car. The iPhone is the only phone I've used that can actually charge from an external source while loaded down with all the running apps I use while traveling in the car. Even under heavy use, it will get back to 100% in about an hour.

The iPhone does have some annoyances, though. It really needs at least one LED to indicate whether battery needs charging or has been fully charged.  And also to indicate message/notification waiting.


Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I don't miss the LED.  When my iPhone is charged, it beeps or vibrates, depending on whether I've muted it or not.  And pressing the home button shows the lock screen which has the battery status and any recent notifications.

I tried Android for a while, but vastly prefer the iOS integration and security--totally agree there.  

Glad you're enjoying it!  I have the 5S, and an iPad, so the smaller 5S is good enough for me!

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have the 5S, and an iPad, so the smaller 5S is good enough for me!
> 
> Betsy


This week a friend of mine in Virginia (I live in Texas) asked to recommend a smartphone. I steered him to an iPhone 5S, which is quite reasonably priced these days. My buddy is a computer illiterate, so I expected some sort of call from him to discuss nuances. The vendor did no setup at all, so I had to talk him through installing the SIMM, registering with Apple, registering with the service provider, etc. I had to spend about 7 hours over three days trying to talk him through it.

After the sixth or seventh time (this is NOT an exaggeration!) I asked him to tap the Home button and got the response "Where is that?" and then an equal number of times telling him where the button was to turn the phone on and off, I told him I didn't think he and a smartphone were compatible and to take it back where he bought it and see if he can get his money back. I just can't troubleshoot things like that from 1200 miles away not being able to see the screen. I have a program to take remotely over his desktop computer and fix things, but if he can't remember where the Home button is on the phone, I think it's hopeless.

Mike


----------



## Sandpiper




----------

